# My new Apistogramma viejita, male and female?



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Just got a pair of Apistogramma viejita, however, the pair came from a tank of 4 different species of apistos so I'm not sure if I have a female or just a sub-dominant male? I think I have a male but can't be sure.

Sorry for the poor quality pics, I tried to get them sideways to get a good picture of the shapes of their dorsal fins. Anyways, what do you guys think? Do I have a pair? Or just a set of friends?

Female?
http://www.freewebs.com/zapins/Vejita1.jpg

Male?
http://www.freewebs.com/zapins/Male veijita1.jpg


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

The second one definitely looks like a male to me.
The first one looks like it may well be a subdominant male too though I'm afraid. I may be wrong, but....
Which tank strain are they?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure what strain, the pet store owner said that the employees mixed the different kinds of apistos together while he was away so he wasn't sure which was which either. :/


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

The reason I asked about which strain of Viejita is that if they are a highly selected tank strain there may be an outside chance that a female could show the bits of red that the first fish has in it's caudal fin, but I'm afraid that it's more likely, IMHO, that it's a subdominant male.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thats what I think as well, the bigger male is chasing it around the tank like it is a competitor. 

Do you have any pics that might help me identify what a female could look like? The owner said I could return the fish and take a female if this one turned out to be a male.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Just found this thread, http://forum.apistogramma.com/showthread.php?t=2794&highlight=veijita

Think the main point is the lack of colour in the caudal fin and the females should be smaller. If I were you I'd probably pick up a couple of 'females' and add them to your two males and see what happens. If they can pick their own partners I always find that things settle down more quickly. If your tank is three foot or more then two pairs will probably be ok permanently. You'll then see all sorts of inter-specific interactions!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow thanks those pics are really helpful. My variety is a little different from that kind, but similar enough to find the matching female 

Will post some pics of new female in a bit.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's some pics of the male and the female: http://www.mtfb.com/SouthernApistos/czechViejitaWEB.jpg









Your female?









Your male


----------

